# Hammered Hallux repair?



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 25, 2011)

what cpt code should I use for an Akin osteotomy that was done for a hammered hallux of left first digit with hallux interphalangeus component.  I know an Akin osteotomy is usually 28298 but there was no medial eminence of the MTPJ done.


Incision was deepened to the level of the bone, and the proximal phalanx was freed of its periosteal capuslar, and subcutaneous tissue attachments.  next, using a sagittal saw, we cut a wedge from medial to lateral, at the base of the proximal phalanx, while maintaining the lateral cortex.  The wedge of bone was removed from the operative site.  The osteotomy was then closed down and fixated using an MMI Easy Clip staple extending the hallux into a more rectus position from the previous deviation seen, radiographically , as an increased interphalangeus angle.


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm leaning on CPT 28310?


----------

